# How many times does your dog pee?



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi all. I am starting to get a little concerned about Lacey. She pees alot! Yesterday she peed 12 times. She uses the pee pads, does not go outside. She will be one year old on February 22. I don't know if she doesn't hold it because she can use the pee pads anytime she likes. I have had two other dogs and neither one of them peed as much as she does. Both of these dogs were trained to go outside so they had to learn to have some control and hold their pee. Just wondering if I should take Lacey to the vet or not. She is a wonderful little dog, eats really good, plays alot, looks wonderful. It is hard for me to judge how much water she drinks. I have two cats and they drink out of the same water bowl. Laceys pee color looks normal. Not real yellow. A very light color. She pees 3 times on a pee pad and then I have to change it. She doesn't like to step or stand on the pee. 

And thank you for whoever recommended the Wizdog. I checked it out and I am buying it. No more standing on pee. I purchased it on ebay...five dollars cheaper.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

If she only pees a little each time she pees then I would take her to the vet with a urine sample. She probably has a UTI. Check also to see if it looks like she is straining to pee. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

depends on what u r testing the urine for...also sometimes vets cant get a sample. doesnt hurt to try to bring one with u..just incase she is empty when u bring her in. you can get one by sticking a plate under her when she goes, bowl, ladle, etc...sometimes this makes them stop mid pee...but its worth a try. if there is bacteria in there from an infection, they will see it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi 

Chelsey also uses pee pads and she does go to the bath room a fair bit , but she is only 5 months still a puppy like max 5 times depeding on how much she has drunk for the day. 12 time seems like a lot . I would suggest a vist to the vet.

Regarding the Wizdog it is a good purchase. I they have just updated the Grid so I hope you got the new improved grid were the puppy can not chew it up.
I just recieved my new grid free of charge this week. 

The old grid looks like honey combs the new one looks like square block put to gether.
If you have gotten the old grid just send them an email. They are very helpfull.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Just wondering if you still give her treats after she potties?

Also, because she's indoors, she doesnt really know how to hold it in, so she will go more often than your other 2. I believe when Cloud was trained on pads, he peed about that much too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We use wee pads exclusively too. Some days I think Brinkley goes just because he passes the box/pad and it looks like a good idea







Other days I wonder WHEN he is EVER going to go because he holds it so long. He is not really consistent







. I guess I might be concerned if Lacey's problem was very abnormal in relation to her regular schedule and amount of "going". 

Another thought is that the inside heat is on in the winter. My cats drink a WHOLE lot more in the winter with our gas heat. (I haven't really noticed it with Brinkley though)I think it dries them out and makes them thirsty or something. But I can really tell a difference in the litterbox and amount of water in the bowl when the heat comes on.

Have you changed foods or given pig ears or greenies recently? This also makes Brinkley drink/go more.

Regardless, if you are concerned, the vet visit will ease your mind.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 8 2005, 04:54 PM
> *Here is another thought...My Beagle, Wally, will pee everytime you take him out--even if it has been only 5 minutes.  So, I am thinking maybe your baby pees a lot because she walks past the pee pee pads and thinks that is what she is supposed to do.  Does that make sense?  I am thinking because the pads are inside and she has been trained to pee on them, maybe she just thinks that is what is supposed to happen.  Just another thought...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

To be on the safe side I'd take a sample into the vet for testing. utis will cause them to go pee several times.. often they don't empty all at once due to that but go frequently. I know Missy drank more when she had UTI therefore she peed mdore.
Also excessive driking/peeing can be indicator of diabetes, but it is rare in a very young pooch... though not unheard of. it may be just a 'phase' and nothing more.. but it is always best to have a vet rule out any medical cause.
Terry and Missy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

wow.....i didnt think 12 was a lot. lol. but i dont know. i let the dogs go pee when they want to. someone is always home to let them out....or to put out a new wee wee pad. i'd say that sprite pees like 8-10 a day. and she also pees on top of ellies pee...even if she only has a few drops. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex has his wee wee pads inside too. Some days he pees a lot and some other days not. I think he goes more often because it's convenient. I know he can hold it because he does when we are away from home. But here it's just so easy. Like why should I hold it if I can go whenever I want. It's funny, if I put a new pad down before leaving the house, most of the time the pad has not been used when I come back. I come home, and he will go on it 3 times in not even half an hour.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks guys. Lacey does not get treats when she uses the pad. She is funny though...as soon as I put a new pad down she pees. I mean right away. I don't praise her anymore. I has been months since I have praised her when she uses the pad. She has been using the pads since I brought her home. She has only had 4 accidents since I have had her. Kept a very close eye on her for months and when I couldn't she went into her exercise pen. I don't think I have praised her for using the pads since September. She has been so good about doing it on the pads.

I will try to get her to the vets with a sample. But she has always peed like this so I don't know is she has a problem or not.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 8 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Cookie pees once a day between 1 and 1:30 pm.  Yeah, that regular.  Noodle pees between twice a day and twenty times a day, depending on how much attention and praise he thinks he needs.  (I still ALWAYS praise him, give him attention, and usually also a little yogurt drop snack for every performance in the bathroom.)  If I'm not around, he generally doesn't go.  Same with Cookie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28487*


[/QUOTE]

Once a day and that's all???? Gosh, both of mine go a lot more than that. Kallie and Catcher go about 6 times throughout the day and night.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

geez....once a day sounds scary. i freak that if they hold it too long---that they can get a bladder infection. LOL. also...the girls pee once in the middle of the night.....eventhough we make them go at around 8pm. i think that water in-take has a lot to do with it. im not sure how much EACH drinks...but they have like 1/2 a gallon of water every 2-3 days. they also get a lot of water from their food. AND they drink A LOT more when we go on walks. we havent had our walks in a couple of weeks because of the rain (its sorta flooding here). trust me...even when it sprinkles, cynthia wants them to have at least three 20 minute walks. LOL. and when it doesnt rain...they have hour long walks. its very tiring over here!! and they play alot with each other. its cute to see gruffi and sprite play chase and then they both stop and drink at the same time. lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 8 2005, 11:49 PM
> *I'm not happy about this once a day deal either, but is sure is better than once every three days...she was pulling that for a while.  Before her surgeries, she used to go twice a day, more if I took her outside because she likes to copy Noodle.  I'm hoping that eventually she'll get back to normal.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28519*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I totally understand now... I thought the once a day was before her surgery.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Jan 9 2005, 09:40 AM
> *She peed twice today!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*Yea!!! That's wonderful!! *


----------

